# Surf fishing at perdido key



## Bdk85 (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm down here on vacation for the week and would like to catch a few fish with my son. What should I be targeting with the water being colder? What bait should I use? I would also like to try and catch a shark or two. I don't have a kayak so I can't get the bait out all that far. Normally I walk the bait out as far as I can but I'm not sure I'm willing to do that with the water and air temp. Thanks!


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Whiting and Pompano are starting. Hit Johnson’s Beach. Use Fishbites tipped with Shrimp on a 2/0 circle hook.


----------



## Jal (Dec 18, 2017)

They haven’t been real active for days. Very hit and miss emphasis on the miss!


----------

